# newbie questions



## cqknard (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm new on FreeBSD, I come from Debian and Gentoo and I would like to definitely install FreeBSD on my server. Before that, I have questions on ZFS:

I install FreeBSD on VirtualBox and I'm testing RAIDZ.
I love ZFS but when I enter the command:
[CMD=""]# zpool destroy <zpool>[/CMD]
there is no confirmation, <zpool> is destroyed immediately.

Is there any way to secure this command to counteract any human error?


----------



## Sebulon (Jul 8, 2011)

"With great power comes great responsibility"

I belive thatÂ´s also stated the first time a user wants to sudo=)

/Sebulon


----------



## vermaden (Jul 8, 2011)

cqknard said:
			
		

> Is there any way to secure this command to counteract any human error ?


Yes, you can create an ALIAS/FUNCTION/SCRIPT WRAPPER for that command so it will actually ask for confirmation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 8, 2011)

I think FreeBSD prides itself on minimising the amount of "Are you sure? [Y/N]" dialogs ...


----------



## cqknard (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for your answers.
I will to create a script.


----------



## cqknard (Jul 10, 2011)

I must be in the "auto-promotion group" to solve this thread ?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2011)

Read mail, that you received, when you registered


----------

